# No Camera Detected...? Tether



## secondbob (May 4, 2010)

Is there some special order to connecting/running Tether? I am trying to use it with either my G9 or Ds MarkII

Any help would be greatful!

-sb


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 4, 2010)

I only speak Nikon, but there are two settings in those cameras, one for "mass storage" and one labeled something else (in Nikon MTP I think). Basically does the camera pretend to be a disk drive, or pretend to be a camera.

See if you have such a setting, and try the opposite of whatever it is on.

Note that I think LR3 is limited to support for only some cameras, so it still might not work.


----------



## Nickgphoto (Dec 18, 2011)

*Nick*

I have a Nikon D2x and I get the "no camera detected" error when trying to tether.
Switched to PTP mode.
Downloaded the 3.6 update and still no luck.

This is the real purpose I purchased this software. Feelin' a little unlucky on my decision.

LR3.6, Windows 7 64bit, Nikon D2x, USB connection


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Nick 

I don't know the Nikon world well, but by looking at the list of supported cameras, I think the D2x is not supported for tethering in LR3.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

According to this Adobe article the Nikon D2x is *not* supported in Lightroom for tethered capture.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 18, 2011)

sb,

And neither is the G9, although the DSLR looks like it ought to work. 

Maybe. 

See the following from that web page:


5D, 1Ds Mark II, 20D, EOS 350D (Rebel XT/EOS Kiss Digital N) on  Windows require a driver downloaded from Canon. This driver is not  available for 64-bit versions of Windows.
1D Mark II and 1Ds Mark II do not work in Windows 7 in 64 bit or 32 bit.
Connect 1D Mark II, 1Ds Mark II via FireWire for tethered support.
If you're running Win 7, you're evidently out of luck. If you don't have firewire, you're out of luck. :(

It would help us help you if you filled in your profile with some details about your computer and operating system.

Hal


----------



## Nickgphoto (Dec 19, 2011)

So does this mean it will read the files, just not acknowledge the camera?
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/extend.html#camerasupport?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 19, 2011)

Nickgphoto said:


> So does this mean it will read the files, just not acknowledge the camera?
> http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/extend.html#camerasupport?



The  link you refer to is list of supported camera for the processing of "RAW" files. You have to check the list of Tether support from the read me notes. The number of supported cameras for the tether function is very limited in comparison.


----------

